# Sacramento, Ca. Really need home for young bird getting over yeast (once hes better)



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

First off, thank you for all the great info here, without it this bird might not be here. last week a friend of mine was evicted and had no where for her bird to go so she called me. i said I would take him & find him a new home b/c I don't have a cage for him. I only have 2 other birds and they are a mated pair in a large parrot cage and they don't like strangers.

So I took him in and set him up in makeshift cage (large laundry basket). i knew i could find him a home b/c if worse comes to worse i know someone a couple hours from me with a large loft. But unfortuntely now she is moving.

so all was well for a couple days while i looked for a home for him though I noticed he was not active when I let him out to fly about. Then he just started vomiting &/or regurgitating every time he ate. I looked in his throat and saw what I first thought was canker (but i have no experience this is my first sick bird ever, it was just guessing). so i was getting all freaked about that. Set him up with some heat (only had a heat lamp but it worked perfectly just had one side warm and one cool if he needed to cool down). after a ton of reading i decided it looked and acted more like yeast. for 3 days i fed him a puppy chow/garlic/vitamin/acv/benebac and hydrating solution regimine (acv and garlic on alternating days) through a syringe as he would not feed or drink on his own unless i missed it. I found some meds for him but it took me a couple days. I just got it this morning and was about to give him his first dose when he started eating again. For a day or two there he was pooping only urine and urates. Tonight there is some consistency. He is still a little tired and sitting in front of the heat lamp. But he is eating well, no vomiting and the white in his throat is less then it was before so I think with the help of my regimine he is beating it.

I can keep him until he is completely better, thats no problem. after that I have nowhere for him to go since the lady is moving. i can meet you halfway or perhaps come to you if you are not TOO far away from Sacramento. He is free. Not tame unfortuntely but it wsn't very hard to syringe feed him, i think he knew deep down i was trying to help. my friend Jenn found him about a year ago when he was still in baby feathers so he is technicly "feral". He is typical blue checkered and even though I call him "he", thats just a guess.

can anyone save the little guy? i have become fond of him as anyone caring for sickies usully does. He has never lived with other pigeons....it would be wonderful if he could go somewhere where he could fly around and fall in love.

Thank you wonderful ppl 

(i can get a picture if anyone is interested) typical blue check


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

All better, looks like this, still homeless. Has red feet....itchin to get outta here. I will drive up to 50 miles...(well 100 really, including there and back)

Oh and he is fully flighted, bandless.

Ok i just noticed he is dragging his tail and cooing....so that means male for sure, I think?


----------



## rachidwestlife (Jun 17, 2008)

Kimberly_CA said:


> All better, looks like this, still homeless. Has red feet....itchin to get outta here. I will drive up to 50 miles...(well 100 really, including there and back)
> 
> Oh and he is fully flighted, bandless.
> 
> Ok i just noticed he is dragging his tail and cooing....so that means male for sure, I think?


I have a female from portugal same as this picture that you have put, realy


----------

